# Rabbits Jan 24th



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

me, swollengoat and his boy hunter, shaun frame, leupy and josh my neighbor all went chasing bunny's today...

had a blast! ended up with 7 rabbits total, 1 was torn up REALLY bad from a 5yard instinct shot that i took  gruesome i tell ya.

anyway, no dog. just us out stomping around and man was it fun!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Sounds fun! Licking co?


----------

